# Pink Floyd: The Dark Side Of The Moon (30th Anniversary) Vinyl



## Sonnie

I am trying to determine if there is a difference between a couple of different offerings I am finding on this album.

The title refers to the 180 gram vinyl edition that is an original master recording. I realize they have recently released a newer remastered edition, but my understanding is it is a terrible transfer on vinyl. From what I can find, this 30th Anniversary edition is equal to the MFSL edition that sells for crazy money (up to $500).

What I am finding for the 30th Anniversary editions are about $50 difference in price. 

One runs about $50 and is labeled as normal (Capitol Cat # CAP- 82136) and shows this cover...










The other one I am finding runs about $100 and has "Import" added to the title and shows this cover...










From what I can tell, the import might be a pressing from the UK and possibly a better quality, but I have not been able to verify this yet. Then I am also finding other offers with the first cover that show as an import as well. 

Does anyone know if these are the same, both imports, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie

Doing a bit of searching around it appears there are 144 various releases of it... wow!

http://www.discogs.com/Pink-Floyd-The-Dark-Side-Of-The-Moon/master/10362


----------



## robbo266317

I look forward to your review of all 144 albums and their comparison. :nerd:


----------



## Sonnie

Ha-ha-ha... I am sure you will.

After some further research it appears for about $35 I can order the 2011 Remastered LP from Amazon UK. It has received very good reviews while the U.S. pressing has not been favorable.

I believe the above are one in the same, not really different covers, just one showing what all is included in the package. They are both pressings from the 2003 30th Anniversary edition, although they could very well be from different countries.


----------



## wgmontgomery

Is the import DSOTM Capitol or EMI/Harvest? 

The 1st pic that you have looks like the version that was at my local Best Buy. FWIW-I _always_ opt for the UK version (over the US version) if I can get it. It may be a self-fulfilling prophecy, but the UK (EMI/Harvest) versions sound better.


----------



## Sonnie

The first pic is the 2003 remaster. I ordered it from Elusive Disc and it is a UK pressing from EMI. 

I also ordered the 2011 remaster from Amazon UK and it is also a UK pressing from EMI.

I never could find out about the one marked as an Import above, but I suspect it was probably from the UK.


----------



## wgmontgomery

Any chance it came from the box set?


----------



## Sonnie

Mine didn't... they were all offered as individual records... sealed new.


----------

